# training pigs for nipple waterer's



## djuhnke (Oct 7, 2004)

i just got 4 feeders about 30lbs each. When I got them they were drinking from a rubber pan. When I first brought them home I watered them with a pan. I just installed 2 nipple waterers in their pen. I tried to get them to go for it by smearing peanut butter on the toggle. They liked it and squirted some into one of their mouths. I just don't know if they figured it out and how can I make sur they got it? Any thoughts?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Give them time. They'll figure it out.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

It will take some time. I've gone through this a few times, the guy I buy my pigs from uses cup waterers.

Some pigs discover how it works sooner, and they teach the others. They may sort of hunt and peck around the nipples at first, smelling the water in there, not quite sure how to get at it. I find the younger they are, the quicker they catch on, probably because their memory for sucking is still strong. Some older pigs never did catch on to the sucking thing, and would just hold down the toggle with the top of their mouth and lick and lick and lick!
In this heat, I would monitor their intake carefully and make sure they are all good at getting it out before I removed th pans entirely.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Rub/pack some peanut butter on the nipple waterer.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Marshmallow creme works well too. It's stickier than PB, so they have to work at it longer.


----------



## monkeybackfarm (Apr 22, 2010)

I wire the nipple down so it drips water for a couple days , then remove the wire. Never any problems after that..


----------



## djuhnke (Oct 7, 2004)

I did the peanut butter thing and moved it so that its eyelevel for them. I think that 2 of them get it and were drinking. I believe the other two will get it from the other. Thanks so much for the advice. 

Dan


----------

